# Stocking my 105-gallon display tank and 20 gallon sump



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

Would this be ok

1x Small Regal Tang (under 2 inch)
2x Common Clowns
2x Chromis
1x Humbug Damsel
1x Glider Goby
1x Yellow Watchman Goby
1x Diadem Dottyback
1x Cleaner Wrasse
1x Bicolour Dwarf Angel


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

the only potential problem i see may be your diadem dottyback. These fish are notoriously aggressive towards other small fish and would likely cause problems with your damsels, clowns, and even the blue tang, other than that just be cautious mixing a single 3 stripe, (humbug), with peaceful fish, it's possible he could get aggressive as well.


----------



## fishr4life (Apr 20, 2007)

*I've already*

I've already got the diadem. He is the most passive fish i have ever seen. He never bothers anything. He is just very curious and likes to know what is going on


----------

